# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] HDD Hitachi Deskstar HDP725050GLA360

## VirusX2

Ζητείται HDD Hitachi Deskstar HDP725050GLA360 (500GB) σε καλή λειτουργική κατάσταση.

----------

